# Vandalismus ggf. Diebstahl? im Koi-Teich



## Mandarinchen (30. Jan. 2013)

Hallo zusammen,

eigentlich hätte ich mir gewünscht, dass mein erster Beitrag hier anders aussieht...

Zu mir: Ich lese seit ca. 2 Wochen hier mit, da wir von unserem Vormieter einen (vermutlich zu) kleinen Koi-Teich übernommen haben und mir diverse Änderungen vorschwebten (z.B. damit man keine Teichfolie mehr sehen kann), da ich bisher nur Naturteiche (ganz ohne Technik) kannte und von diversen Usern mitbekommen habe, dass man auch einen Koi-Teich mit relativ wenig Technik und relativ viel Pflanzen betreiben kann.

Nun aber zu meinem Thema. Seit gestern ist der Teich wieder komplett eisfrei da die Temperaturen steigen und ich konnte zum ersten mal seit Einzug Fische zählen und kam auf 9 ganze Fische. (5 Koi, 2 Goldis und 2 dunkle in Goldi-Größe, die ich nicht bestimmen konnte)
Auch heute morgen beim Aufstehen gegen 8 Uhr machten Sie mir die Freude sich blicken zu lassen (unser Teich ist bisher nicht gerade das, was man unter glasklar versteht und man kann die Tische trotz Färbung nicht immer sehen).
Als ich aber um kurz nach 10:30 wieder in den Garten schaute, hatte jemand das Gartenhaus geöffnet, Käscher und Eimer raus geholt (und diverse andere Gefäße) die Marmorplatte, die mein Vormieter Brückenartig über den Teich gelegt hatte war eingebrochen. Die Pflanzkörbe mit den Seerosen waren herausgefischt und Fische konnte ich nicht sehen. :shock

Ich natürlich sofort beim Vormieter angerufen, ob sowas schonmal vorgekommen sei und er was wüsste... Er war ziemlich entsetzt und riet mir die Polizei einzuschalten.
Die habe ich dann auch angerufen, die meinten ich könne gern auf's Revier kommen und Anzeige gegen unbekannt wegen Hausfriedensbruch, Sachbeschädigung und ggf. (falls einer der Fische fehlt) Diebstahl erstatten, die Wahrscheinlichkeit der Aufklärung wäre aber bei derartigen Fällen sehr gering, ich sollte mir keine Hoffnungen machen...

In der Zwischenzeit haben sich drei der Koi und ein Goldi auch wieder blicken lassen, die zwei dunklen sind garantiert auch noch drin, da man die nur sieht, wenn sie über einen Koi schwimmen und sie sich abheben... aber den gelben Koi und den zweiten __ Goldfisch habe ich seither nicht mehr gesehen.

Mein Vater riet mir ein Schild ans Gartenhaus zu hängen, dass der Teich Videoüberwacht würde, wegen Abschreckung. Dauerhaft sollte ich mir dann natürlich auch überlegen, ob ich den Bereich nicht wirklich filme. Dann könnte ich mit ner Webcam den Teich auch von überall anschauen und/oder auch Freunden zeigen...

Was würdet ihr machen?

Gruß
Katharina


----------



## Beeee (30. Jan. 2013)

*AW: Vandalismus ggf. Diebstahl? im Koi-Teich*

Hallo und :willkommen

leider ist mir so etwas auch schon passiert...
https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/threads/37150
Ich habe mich am Ende für eine Kamera mit Bewegungssensor entschieden die mir direkt eine Mail auf mein Smartphone sendet, weil es mich auch beunruhigt hat das jemand bei mir übers Grundstück schleicht.

Grüße Benjamin


----------



## Mandarinchen (30. Jan. 2013)

*AW: Vandalismus ggf. Diebstahl? im Koi-Teich*

Danke für's Willkommenheissen Benjamin,

Gut, bei mir ist der "Dieb" (wenn er denn einen Fisch erwischt hat) ins Wasser gefallen, weil er offenbar dachte, die Marmorplatte würde das eigene Gewicht halten. Ich habe vorhin erstmal Spurensicherung gespielt und Fotos gemacht und einen Fußabdruck auf einem Maulwurfshügel vermessen (bin aber noch nicht sicher, ob der nicht von meinem Freund sein kann) und dann die Seerosen wieder ins Wasser. Ich hoffe nur die Marmorplatte hat die Folie nicht beschädigt...

Ist das seither bei dir nochmal vorgekommen?

LG
Katharina


----------



## Beeee (30. Jan. 2013)

*AW: Vandalismus ggf. Diebstahl? im Koi-Teich*

Huhu...
Nein seitdem die Kamera da ist hat nichts mehr gefehlt... lasse die Kamera trotzdem laufen... sicher ist sicher. Ist extrem Ärgerlich sowas...
Grüße Benjamin


----------



## muh.gp (30. Jan. 2013)

*AW: Vandalismus ggf. Diebstahl? im Koi-Teich*

Hallo Kathaerina,

auch von mir ein herzliches Willkommen!

Na dann hoffen wir mal, dass die Langfinger so richtig baden gegangen sind und nicht wieder kommen!

Nachdem Du ja Beweisfotos gemacht hast, nun die Frage: Gibt es auch Bilder von Deinem Teich und den Fischen? Wir sind hier ein mächtig neugieriges Völkchen!

Weiterhin viel Spaß mit Deinem neuen Hobby und natürlich hier im Forum!

Grüße,
Holger


----------



## samorai (30. Jan. 2013)

*AW: Vandalismus ggf. Diebstahl? im Koi-Teich*

Hi Katharina!
Schau doch mal bei Pearl rein,da bekommst Du die Überwachungstechnik für nicht allzuviel Geld.Eine Überwachungskamera ist immer gut zur Abschreckung von ungewollten Gästen.


LG Ron!


----------



## dragsterrobby (30. Jan. 2013)

*AW: Vandalismus ggf. Diebstahl? im Koi-Teich*

Moin moin und :willkommen auch von mir.


----------



## Christine (30. Jan. 2013)

*AW: Vandalismus ggf. Diebstahl? im Koi-Teich*

Hallo Katharina,

herzlich Willkommen!

Ist es denn so einfach, in Euren Garten zu kommen? 

War das Gartenhaus aufgebrochen?

So am hellen Tage wäre das ganz schön dreist. 

Vielleicht wollte jemand die Fische "retten", weil er meinte, es kümmert sich niemand und hat dann wegen nasser Hosen aufgegeben.

Und nebenbei: 4.500 Liter sind als Koiteich definitv nicht geeignet. Bei gemieteten Objekten ist man mit Investitionen eher sparsam, deshalb würde ich - bevor ich Geld in einen Koiteich investiere - erstmal das Grundstück sichern....sonst fehlt als nächstes der Rasenmäher oder so.


----------



## Mandarinchen (30. Jan. 2013)

*AW: Vandalismus ggf. Diebstahl? im Koi-Teich*

Hallo allerseits.
dreist ist es so oder so. Auch wenn nichts aufgebrochen wurde, schließlich war es Tags.
Es gibt einen Gartenzaun und ein Gartenhaus aber beides war nur zu und nicht verschlossen, weil das hier eigentlich eine ruhige, freundliche Gegend ist... 
Ich werd nun zumindest das Gartenhaus sichern. Über den Zaun kann man theoretisch drüber steigen, wo das Türchen ist. Wäre eine Überlegung den zu tauschen... Das restliche Grundstück ist von sehr hoher Hecke umgeben... und vom Haus aus gibt es auch ein Fenster, von dem man recht gut auf den Teich schauen kann. Da könnte ich ggf. die Kamera anbringen...dann Brauch ich keine für den Aussenbereich...mal schauen...

Zu Fotos: Nein von den Fischen habe ich keine Fotos, weil das Wasser sehr trübe ist und bis vor kurzem auch Eis drauf lag, wir sind ja erst vor wenigen Wochen eingezogne...vom Teich nur welche mit niedriger Auflösung und eben "Beweisfotos„ 
Aber ich kann morgen ein paar für euch machen. 

Der Teich wird definitiv 2014 (sowas will gut geplant sein, wie ich mittlerweile gelesen habe) umgestaltet. Und Sei es nur die eine Seite... Einfach weil ich es für eine Zumutung für die Fische halte (die Wasserqualität ist vermutlich ziemlich mies) und weil ich an einem solchen Teich dauerhaft nicht so viel Spass hätte, wie an dem von mir angestrebten.... Da sind momentan nur zwei Seerosen drin, die der Fischer erstmal gefischt hat... 

LG Katharina


----------



## Joerg (30. Jan. 2013)

*AW: Vandalismus ggf. Diebstahl? im Koi-Teich*

Hallo Katharina,
:Willkommen2

das liest sich weniger wie ein geplanter Diebstahl. Ein paar Gefäße, Pflanzen und Fische...? 
Die Polizei einzuschalten macht wohl wenig Sinn. Da kommt bei dieser Sachlage meist wenig raus.
Viel aussichtsreicher sollte es sein die Nachbarn mit einzubinden. Eine gute Gelegenheit die mal kennenzulernen. 
Ich wohne auch in einer ruhigen Gegend und das Grundstück ist nur gegen Kinder gesichert.
Auf meine Nachbarn kann ich mich aber verlassen, da die schon aufpassen, was in ihrer Straße passiert.

Zu dem Teich; Mach mal eine Bestandsaufnahme mit Bildern was vorhanden ist. Auch die aktuelle Technik ist von Interesse.
Möglicherweise lässt sich aus dem vorhandenen ohne viel Aufwand schon mal was ansehnliches machen.


----------



## Mandarinchen (31. Jan. 2013)

*AW: Vandalismus ggf. Diebstahl? im Koi-Teich*

Ja... Ich vermute mittlerweile auch, dass es eher ein paar Jugendliche waren, die nichts gescheites zu tun hatten und dann halt mal angeln waren. Welcher Erwachsene stellt sich denn auf ne dünne Marmorplatte?

Doof und Dreist! 

Trotzdem ist es ärgerlich und ich muss mich dagegen absichern...

Ausführliche Vorstellung des Teichs mit Bestandsaufnahme mach ich dann aber in einem andern Thema, oder? :move

LG Katharina


----------



## Joerg (31. Jan. 2013)

*AW: Vandalismus ggf. Diebstahl? im Koi-Teich*

Katharina,
Doof und Dreist war auch eher mein Gedanke. Ein ungutes Gefühl bleibt aber, wenn jemand einfach mal so in deine Privatshäre eínbricht.

Für die Beschreibung deines übernommenen Teichs, machst du besser ein extra Thema auf.


----------



## lutzdoggen (31. Jan. 2013)

*AW: Vandalismus ggf. Diebstahl? im Koi-Teich*

sprich doch noch einmal mit deinem Vorgänger ob sich in seinem Bekanntenkreis Teichbesitzer befinden. Die vielleicht in Frage kommen und dachten der Teich sei jetzt herrenlos. Oft kannman garnicht so dumm denken wie manche handeln.
Auch von mir herzliches Willkommen im Forum und der beste Schutz für ein Grundstück ist und bleibt ein Hund.
LG
Uwe


----------



## Mandarinchen (31. Jan. 2013)

*AW: Vandalismus ggf. Diebstahl? im Koi-Teich*

So, für das Gartenhäuschen hab ich doch tatsächlich einen Schlüssel gefunden und für das Tor besorge ich mir erstmal ne Kette. Ärgerlich sowas.
An die Videokameralösung mach ich mich dann auch, aber so habe ich erstmal nen rudimentären Sofort-Schutz. Dumme Menschen...

Die Nachbarn haben leider nichts auffälliges gesehen und ich geh jetzt zur Polizei und erstatte Anzeige wegen Hausfriedensbruch mit Sachbeschädigung und Diebstahl, denn die "fehlenden" Fische haben sich seither nicht mehr blicken lassen und ich muss davon ausgehen, dass mir drei Fische fehlen: Zwei Koi und ein Goldi.
Ich verspreche mir nicht so sonderlich viel von der Anzeige aber falls sowas nochmal passiert und man dann den Täter schnappt (z.B. weil man eine Cam installiert hat) ist es besser, wenn auch beim ersten Mal Anzeige erstattet worden ist.

*grummel*

LG
Katharina


----------



## Moonlight (31. Jan. 2013)

*AW: Vandalismus ggf. Diebstahl? im Koi-Teich*

Hey katharina, herzlich willkommen . Wenn du den kescher nicht mit bloßen händen weggeräumt hast, könnte man auf dem stiel evtl. noch fingerabdrücke und dna-spuren sichern   Schade das du die polizei nicht sofort geholt hast. An der klinke vom gartenhaus hätte man prima abdrücke sichern können. Auch wenn eine anzeigenerstattung dir die fische nicht wieder bringt, wichtig ist es trotzdem. Die letzten jahre wird der koiklau leider immer beliebter  Spurenvergleiche können schon 'irgendwann' zum täter führen und dann werden diverse teiche samt bewohner wieder sicherer sein.


----------



## Mandarinchen (31. Jan. 2013)

*AW: Vandalismus ggf. Diebstahl? im Koi-Teich*

Die Polizei hat es leider auch nicht ganz so ernst genommen, sonst hätten sie gestern, als ich da angerufen habe vielleicht noch was sichern können... Nun gut für die ist die Situation "Da klaut jemand Fische aus meinem Teich" ggf. auch neu.:?

Kann man jetzt nicht mehr ändern. Wieso also aufregen? 
Gartentür und Gartenhaus sind jetzt gesichert, das nächste mal müssen sie einbrechen und fangen den Fisch wenigstens nicht mit meinem eigenen Käscher... 
Und beim nächsten mal (so es denn ein nächstes mal gibt) weiß ich dann auch, wie man richtig reagiert...und bis dahin hab ich hoffentlich auch ne funktionierende Kamera...

LG
Katharina


----------



## I.koi (31. Jan. 2013)

*AW: Vandalismus ggf. Diebstahl? im Koi-Teich*

Hatte letztes Jahr nen Koidiebstahl. 6 Koi weg, bekam es nur mit weil ich die Autotüre hörte. Seit dem ist mein Teich gesichert. 

Elektrozaun, Bewegungsmelder, Kamera, 2*400 Watt Strahler so das alles Tag hell ist.


----------



## Moonlight (1. Feb. 2013)

*AW: Vandalismus ggf. Diebstahl? im Koi-Teich*



Mandarinchen schrieb:


> Die Polizei hat es leider auch nicht ganz so ernst genommen...



Traurig   

Mandy


----------



## nieselinho (1. Feb. 2013)

*AW: Vandalismus ggf. Diebstahl? im Koi-Teich*

Ich würde auch noch gerne etwas dazu schreiben. 

Ich würde *kein *Hinweisschild hinsetzen, "Kamera-überwachter Teich", weil sonst auch andere Leute denken, "huch was ist denn da alles wertvolles drin" und das vl. nicht von Vorteil ist. Wichtig ist, wenn ihr eine Kamera aufstellt diese so hoch zu platzieren, das keiner von hinten was drüber legen kann aber auch nicht so hoch, dass man kein Gesicht mehr sehen kann.

Ich habe mir bei einem großen Versandhändler ein USB-Kabel mit 10m Länge gekauft und daran eine Webcam angeschlossen. Direkt verbunden mit dem PC kann ich damit ein Vogelhäuschen von Innen anschauen und da es da drin dunkel ist direkt noch 2 IR-LED´s dazu. Gesamtkosten sind 40€ (18€ Kabel, 22€ Kamera). Das ist sehr unauffällig da es eine kleine Kamera ist und vl. auch bei Euch gut in der Hütte platzierbar. Wenn kein Hinweisschild vorhanden ist, ist derjenige vl. unvorsichtig und zeigt sich ohne Kappe etc.

Kann man den Teich von draußen gut einsehen? Wenn nicht verstärkt sich mein Eindruck, dass das jemand wusste. Wer stiehlt denn Fische, spontan und scheinbar so unvorbereitet, dass derjenige wusste das Tor und Hütte offen sind und sich ein Kescher befindet.

Viele Grüße und viel Glück!
Robin


----------



## Lucy79 (1. Feb. 2013)

*AW: Vandalismus ggf. Diebstahl? im Koi-Teich*

wer hatte die Fische denn eingesetzt? evtl. der Vormieter?  vielleicht wollte der die Tiere ja wieder haben??   wer weiß


----------



## Gladiator (1. Feb. 2013)

*AW: Vandalismus ggf. Diebstahl? im Koi-Teich*

Schade dass es Koidiebe gibt, finde ich echt schlimm.. 

Und eigentlich sollte die Polizei einem ernst nehmen, aber ja, nicht immer so..


Bei mir ists auch nicht besser mit den Dieben..
Ganz in der nähe wurde schonmal eingebrochen, und man hört sonst auch von Dieben, die aber eher Baustellen besuchen, die sind aber sehr fleissig und haben schon ne menge abgeräumt  
Und bei meinem Teich klauen sie hoffentlich nichts, was wollen sie mit Pflanzen.. 


Hoffe du findest den Dieb und du kriegst deine Kois zurück und er kriegt ne saftige Strafe.. Kamera wäre schonmal gut, und ein wenig versteckt wäre sie noch besser. Diebe kommen meistens nochmal, wenn sie wissen dass es noch mehr zu holen gibt, eine frage der zeit, meistens dann wenn man vergessen hat, das mal ein Dieb da war..


----------



## Mandarinchen (1. Feb. 2013)

*AW: Vandalismus ggf. Diebstahl? im Koi-Teich*

Hallo zusammen...
Alles gute Punkte.
Der Teich ist von außen sichtbar, aber nicht gut einsehbar. 
Da derjenige sich "sicher" gefühlt haben muss, dass er so ne Fischerei am hellichten Tag veranstaltet, muss er also aus der näheren Umgebung kommen oder zumindest regelmäßig in der Gegend zu tun haben.
Vormieter kommt nicht in Frage, da der weiss, dass er die Fische jederzeit haben könnte, so lange er den Teich da lässt. Er hat leider keine Möglichkeit mehr diese in seiner Penthousewohnung, in die er jetzt gezogen ist zu versorgen... Dem war sehr daran gelegen, dass seine Nachmieter diesen Teich nicht zuschütten, sondern bereit sind, die Fische und den Teich zu versorgen.

Ich hab mir von Benjamin sein Modell nennen lassen. Eine kleine Kamera, relativ unauffällig mit IR-LEDs und Bewegungserkennung, die  Bilder an WLAN oder Mailadresse sendet. Macht einen guten Eindruck.
Ich hab nun ein Schild gekauft, von dem ich mir überlegt hatte, ob ich es ans Gartenhaus hängen soll. "Dieser Bereich wird Videoüberwacht". Das ist von außen nicht zu sehen, sondern nur, wenn man schon ein ganzes Stück im Garten ist. Da ich es an die Türe des (edit: Abk. entfernt) Gartenhauses hängen würde, könnte ein Dieb auch annehmen, dass im Gartenhaus was wertvolles ist...nicht im Teich. Aber der Einwand, dass man so natürlich darauf aufmerksam macht, dass es "was zu holen" gibt, ist natürlich berechtigt. 
Sollte ich mir nochmal gedanken drüber machen. Optisch ansprechend ist so ein Schild jedenfalls nicht. Na mal schauen...

Ich würde mir auch wünschen, dass ich den gelben und den rot-weissen wieder bekomme... aber ich glaub ehrlich gesagt nicht daran.

Gruß
Katharina


----------



## I.koi (2. Feb. 2013)

*AW: Vandalismus ggf. Diebstahl? im Koi-Teich*

Wer eine Kamera im Aussenbereich installiert ist Verpflichtet, dies per Warnhinweis anderen mitzuteilen. Ansonsten steht es sogar unter eine Strafe und kann jederzeit von jedem Angezeit werden.

Sollte die Kamera Nebengrundstücke auch filmen können, dann benötigt man von den jeweiligen Besitzern eine Genehmigung.

Einfach etwas zu Überwachen mit einer Kamera ist zum Glück in Deutschland verboten und bedarf einer gründlichen Prüfung. Selbst wenn du den Dieb filmst wie er den Koi klaut, wirst du bei der Polizei selbst mehr Ärger bekommen als dir lieb ist, wenn du keine, gut von Aussen erkennbaren Warnhinweise installierst.

Wir sind nicht in England und das auch zum Glück, wo man einfach ne Kamera hin stellt. Meist holt man sich die Diebe selbst ins Haus. Wer weiß schon das du selbst Koi im Garten hast???

Das passiert nur dann, wenn du irgendwas verkaufst, Koi selbst oder eine Anzeige egal auch wo im Internet hast. Wenn die nicht sauber von den Anbietern gelöscht wird, dann hast du ein Problem.

Foren sind meist per PHP geschrieben, dass heißt es ist ein leichtes für alle die so etwas vor haben, den Server auszulesen nach alten Dateien. 

Allein die Denic.de Webseite sagt mir, wo genau dieser Server der Webseite steht und auch welcher Pfad dieser hat. Also mit etwas geschick was die Jungs wohl haben und mit der Hilfe von Google ist das Teil schnell ausgelesen. Dafür gibt es keine Firewall, denn wer sein PHP nicht auf den akutellen Stand hat, der hat als Forenbetreiber eben Pech.

Alle Spams werden zum großen Teil so versendet, in  dem die Server ausgelesen werden.


Ach ja, sollte dir etwas einfallen, wo du zum Beispiel mal was im Internet über deine Koi genannt hast und es dazu eine Mailadresse oder sogar Telefonnummer gibt, dann kannst du den Betreiber dieser Webseite, wenn du den Artikel geschlöscht hast und sich trotzdem Dateien draus noch auf dem Server befinden, diesen Betreiber Rechtlich zum vollen Schadensersatz verpflichten.


Woher ich das alles Weiß?

Meine Frau ist in dieser Branche tätig als Programmiererin 


Teste es über Denic.de selbst, in dem du einfach diese Webseite dir aufrufst, dann ganz unten. Das ist dann der besagte Server. Und da alle irgendwie als Administrator einfach Admin sich nennen kannst du mit Hilfe von einem FTP Zugang und nen Passwortknacker voll drauf zu greifen.


Möchte aber weitere Details hier nun nicht nennen. Will ja keine Anleitung dazu schreiben.


Es soll dir einfach zeigen, wie leicht es ist


----------



## Plätscher (2. Feb. 2013)

*AW: Vandalismus ggf. Diebstahl? im Koi-Teich*



Illerkoi schrieb:


> Wer eine Kamera im Aussenbereich installiert ist Verpflichtet, dies per Warnhinweis anderen mitzuteilen. Ansonsten steht es sogar unter eine Strafe und kann jederzeit von jedem Angezeit werden.



Hallo,

das stimmt so nicht. Solange die Kamera nicht öffent. Raum, wie z.B den Bürgersteig oder Nachbars Garten mit abdeckt, muss ich keine Warntafel aufstellen. Es reicht wenn ich die Besucher auf die Kameraüberwachung mündlich hinweise.

D. h. das ein Einbrecher wenn er sich ordentlich ankündigt, darauf hingewiesen werden muss. Kommt er unangemeldet hat er Pech gehabt.


----------



## Joerg (2. Feb. 2013)

*AW: Vandalismus ggf. Diebstahl? im Koi-Teich*



Plätscher schrieb:


> D. h. das ein Einbrecher wenn er sich ordentlich ankündigt, darauf hingewiesen werden muss. Kommt er unangemeldet hat er Pech gehabt.


Jürgen,
das klingt fair. 

Auf eine Absicherung der Daten sollte man aber schon achten. 
Wenn jemand einfach darauf zugreifen kann und die ungefragt veröffentlicht, wird es schon schwieriger.


----------



## Joachim (2. Feb. 2013)

*AW: Vandalismus ggf. Diebstahl? im Koi-Teich*

@Jürgen
Damit hast du absolut Recht. 

@Stephan


> Technische Daten
> Nameserver:	ns.stratoserver.net
> Nameserver:	ns2.stratoserver.net



no comment ...


----------



## Moonlight (2. Feb. 2013)

*AW: Vandalismus ggf. Diebstahl? im Koi-Teich*



Plätscher schrieb:


> Solange die Kamera nicht öffent. Raum, wie z.B den Bürgersteig oder Nachbars Garten mit abdeckt, muss ich keine Warntafel aufstellen.



Völlig korrekte Ausführung 

Mandy


----------



## Mandarinchen (4. Feb. 2013)

*AW: Vandalismus ggf. Diebstahl? im Koi-Teich*

Hallo zusammen,
Ich bin selbst Datenschützerin und mir der Rechtslage, was Videoüberwachung angeht durchaus bewusst. Im eigenen, abgesperrten und uneinsehbaren Privatgrundstück darf ich Filmen so viel ich will, wenn ich drauf hinweise, bevor derjenige die "überwachte" Stelle betritt. 
So oder so ist Videoüberwachung aber keine präventive Maßnahme, sondern nur eine Aufklärungshilfe, da die Kamera ja nicht aufspringt und den Täter Dingfest macht. 

Nehmen wir mal hypothetisch den Worst Case an: nehmen wir an, es war ein dummer Schuljungen"streich" von ein paar Jugendlichen, die mit ihrer Zeit nichts sinnvolleres anfangen konnten und mal eben Fischen gegangen sind. Die zwei entwendeten Fische wären in diesem Fall (wie gesagt ein Worst Case) nun höchstwahrscheinlich verendet. Nun hatte ich -wieder hypothetisch- eine Cam und die Polizei schafft es nach ein paar Tagen den oder die Täter zu schnappen. Die Fische wären in dem Fall trotzdem mausetot... 

Daher nun meine Frage: hat jemand noch ne Idee, wie man einen Diebstahl aktiv verhindern kann? Denn am Liebsten wäre mir natürlich, wenn in Zukunft nie wieder ein Fisch entwendet würde.

Gruß Katharina


----------



## Moonlight (4. Feb. 2013)

*AW: Vandalismus ggf. Diebstahl? im Koi-Teich*

Im sommer wirds schwierig. Ein netz hält vielleicht den __ reiher ab,aber keine diebe. Für diese zeit hab ich keine patentlösung. Aber wenn du den teich im winter abdeckst, schlägst du 2 __ fliegen mit einer klappe. Der dieb kommt nur mit 'erheblichem' aufwand an die fische und wird es höchstwahrscheinlich gar nicht erst probieren. Es dem dieb so schwer wie möglich machen schreckt mehr ab, als eine videoüberwachung. Eine andere Option fällt mir spontan nicht ein.


----------



## Mandarinchen (4. Feb. 2013)

*AW: Vandalismus ggf. Diebstahl? im Koi-Teich*

Von der Seite habe ich es noch gar nicht betrachtet: Klar Hoher Aufwand = weniger Reizvoll.
Danke!


----------



## Moonlight (4. Feb. 2013)

*AW: Vandalismus ggf. Diebstahl? im Koi-Teich*

Diebe, einbrecher etc haben keine zeit (könnten jederzeit entdeckt werden). Also muß es schnell und leise gehen. Klar, 100prozentigen schutz gibt es nicht, aber wenn es zu aufwendig oder zu laut ist, hören sie meistens auf ohne die tat zu vollenden. Fällt doch auf,wenn im winter jemand versucht die teichabdeckung umständlich zu entfernen  Vielleicht noch ein bewegungsmelder mit licht gekoppelt und schon wird das objekt der begierde nicht mehr so interessant. Das gilt für den teich,das haus oder auch das auto


----------

